# Angeln in China



## Funfishing 94 (5. April 2012)

Hallo leute ich habe eine Frage ich fahre nexte Woche nach China in verschiedene Orte : Nanjing, Shanghai, Hong Kong und zur Chinesischen Mauer kann mir jetzt jemand sagen wo ich da angeln kann und welches Gerät dafür empfehlenswert ist?


lg max


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in China*



Funfishing 94 schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich habe eine Frage ich fahre nexte Woche nach China in verschiedene Orte : Nanjing, Shanghai, Hong Kong und zur Chinesischen Mauer kann mir jetzt jemand sagen wo ich da angeln kann und welches Gerät dafür empfehlenswert ist?
> 
> 
> lg max


 


Die Frage ist jetzt ernst gemeint,oder ein verspäteter 
Aprilscherz ??? :q
Für die Mauer würde ich auf alle Fälle eineKopfrute ab 17m
einplanen.:m


----------



## WUTZ82 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Dann muss du aber langsam mal losfahren damit du rechtzeitig da bist andere fliegen damit es nich so eine lange Reise wird.

Ich bin gerade in China in Changchung hier ist alles zugefrohren 

Also empfehle ich dir eine Eisangel


----------



## Lautertaler (6. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in China*

Kuckst Du Hier |clown:


----------

